# cheat sheet for protosound 1.0 deisel



## doorguy41 (Sep 1, 2008)

im a first time user and trying to find a place for protosound 1.0 cheat sheet. 

have a lw 125 watt transformer and a protosound 1.0 #2004 mth deisel.. running other lionel trains with cab control and cant find a way to get sounds out of my deisel from mth, knowing mth is a different system. one guy showed me how a while ago but lost the sheet before understanding it all. couldnt find anything online, or a past thread. went down to local train mth dealer and they said to find it online. no money to upgrade to ps2 thought i would stick this out until i can upgrade.

any help you could give would be appreciated. or give me the best scenerio for solving my problem thx

cade


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I would say the cheat sheet is worth a lot. Without knowing anything about the systems I would start with the spec sheets. You are obviously talking about sound through the rails. It's all about frequency. Interesting problem though. Can you give us a link to the spec's?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

So you can not even get it to blow the horn or ring the bell?


----------



## doorguy41 (Sep 1, 2008)

no.... the only thing that i can tap into is: power on and idling...then move forward and stop again at idle cab talk starts with whistle button once or twice... no horn...no bell... no coupler...etc.

do you have any sequence of buttons that would help me...or would a horn button help being hooked up....(lw 125 watts tranformer) thx

tried last night to do different buttons and # of times and cab talk is the only feature that worked. manual is just very general. and also im a newby at this.

Cade


----------



## doorguy41 (Sep 1, 2008)

ok, now.....ive figured out a few things in the past two days... a local dealer here walked me through a couple of scenarios

1. seeing if your whistle button is actually working- put on any other steam or diesel engine (lionel steam which in my case i have) and push the button to see if the horn or bell works... i got nothing!!

2. checking for dc current- power up, keep in low voltage, move foward then stop, in neutral move to higher voltage, press the whistle button once, after that you should hear a hissing sound with idle, push whistle button one more time then the coupler should sound and open (which ever one the switch is switched to) my case... i got nothing!!

3. if all that doesnt work he said to try it all again by pushing down the whistle button slowly to catch the senstive spot on the button. (because normally people are pushing it too fast.) in my case that worked...sort of.. i can get a bell now, wouldnt do everything its supposed to. but thinking i have a bad switch or something to service, or reset engine.

now im calling him today again to see where i go from here. and ill post what i figure out. hopefully this helps anybody out there thats frustrated like i was. ALL ELSE FAILS save up and get a protosound 2 or a new tranformer !! HAHA:laugh:

CADE


----------



## doorguy41 (Sep 1, 2008)

hope this helps.... i had somebody get back to me at mth and sent me a link. after you press on the link you will see a book icon for instruction manual. this descibes everything you need. even though your engine might not be the one thats shown... they all go through the same reset and program process.... good luck. starts on page #17

http://www.railking1gauge.com/detail.asp?item=20-2209-1 

cade


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

doorguy41 said:


> hope this helps.... i had somebody get back to me at mth and sent me a link. after you press on the link you will see a book icon for instruction manual. this descibes everything you need. even though your engine might not be the one thats shown... they all go through the same reset and program process.... good luck. starts on page #17
> 
> http://www.railking1gauge.com/detail.asp?item=20-2209-1
> 
> cade


That is good... I only own MTH locomotives (they are PS2 though) and I completely forgot that some had online manuals


----------

